# Help! Regedit disabled by administrator



## JamesMao (Jul 21, 2004)

hi, guys, help plz.

I am not able to to run regedit to edit my register directly. When I tried to run command regedit, a dialog box with title "Registry Editor" and content of "Registry editing has been diabled by your administrator." will pop up.....

this is my computer and I logon with administrator priority. Any advice on how to "enable" registry editing again? (I didn't disable it...... it might be done by shit scripts... but I don't konw.)


----------



## Lorand (Jul 21, 2004)

A friend of mine had the same problem. It was caused by a malware that came from the internet.
Here's his solution: copy the following lines in a new text file:

Set EnReg = WScript.CreateObject("WScript.Shell")
EnReg.RegDelete "HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System\DisableRegistryTools"
Set EnReg = Nothing

Rename that file to "something.vbs", then double-click on it.
Hope it helps


----------



## JamesMao (Jul 24, 2004)

Thanks very much, Lorand
It really helps. I finially can edit my regedit.
Thanks


----------

